# Adrian is available for adoption!



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I posted about a month ago about how I really want to adopt a 3 year old male pug named Adrian. He is finally avaliable! Im going to start the application right now but wanted to post here first. I really really hope I get him, I would be so heartbroken if they didnt choose me. Wish me luck please!!!!

Here he is: Adrian


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ruby's gonna have a bro...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He's very cute! Good Luck..


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolute best of luck.
Just remember, if it doesn't work out, it's only because there is another pug out there who needs you more.
But, they'd be hard pressed to turn you down, you sound like you and Adrian are made for each other!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright guys, I need your help! At the end of the application is says 

Please give us any other information that may help us make the best match between you and your new pug:

, and this is what I wrote ( I am horrible with words, if I go too personal I come off cheesy... is this any good? I dont want to sound fake! So much pressure to write about myself lol! )...

I may only be 23 years old, but I am responsible both as a pet owner and with my life. My pets come first for me. 
I am already in my chosen career of hairstyling. 
I prefer staying at home/going outside with Ruby over going out or leaving for the weekend.
I constantly research pet nutrition and want the very best for Ruby and my two cats. 
I have been checking in on Adrian since I first saw his picture during his introduction, waiting for the day he would be up for adoption. Reading the information about him, he sounds like the perfect pug for Ruby and our family. I have waited over 2 years to get my second pug to make sure I am ready and can handle two. Ruby gets along very well with other dogs, so I would love for her to have a brother of her own so she isn't lonely when she is at home by herself. Ruby and my male cat Sam play together, but it's not the same as when Ruby gets to play with another dog. My cats have eachother for company, and I want Ruby to have a friend for herself as well.

I love my dog and I am looking forward to welcoming another dog into my life. I put my pets first and make sure they are well cared for and loved. 
I may not live in a house with a backyard, but I have 3 very nice large parks 5 minutes away from my house. My moms boyfriend also lives a 10 minute walk away and he has a large fully fenced in yard that I can use whenever I want to. 
I really hope you consider me as a good match for Adrian, I feel he is the perfect addition to my family.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

He's adorable, I hope you get him!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know what we look at most is vet references and history of use. We also call personal references listed. I know we require a fenced in yard for B.T.'s but they are known escape artist, I don't think a pug has that history! I think what you wrote is heartfelt and true and they will see that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Deep breath, just sent in my application! Now I have to wait a grueling 1 week to hear back from them. Please oh please let him be the one.... My hopes are as high as they can be!

I added a bit extra to my info, so if you guys feel like reading the revised version lol

I may only be 23 years old, but I am responsible both as a pet owner and with my life. My pets come first for me. 
I am already in my chosen career of hairstyling. 
I prefer staying at home/going outside with Ruby over going out or leaving for the weekend.
I constantly research pet nutrition and want the very best for Ruby and my two cats. 

I believe in living as chemical free as possible and do not use any household chemical cleaners, I try to keep it as natural as possible. I also do not believe in overvaccinating my pets.
I have been checking in on Adrian since I first saw his picture during his introduction, waiting for the day he would be up for adoption. Reading the information about him, he sounds like the perfect pug for Ruby and our family. I have waited over 2 years to get my second pug to make sure I am ready and can handle two. Ruby gets along very well with other dogs, so I would love for her to have a brother of her own so she isn't lonely when she is at home by herself. Ruby and my male cat Sam play together, but it's not the same as when Ruby gets to play with another dog. My cats have eachother for company, and I want Ruby to have a friend for herself as well.

I love my dog and I am looking forward to welcoming another dog into my life. I put my pets first and make sure they are well cared for and loved. 
I may not live in a house with a backyard, but I have 3 very nice large parks 5 minutes away from my house. My moms boyfriend also lives a 10 minute walk away and he has a large fully fenced in yard that I can use whenever I want to. 
I really hope you consider me as a good match for Adrian, I feel he is the perfect addition to my family.

Please feel free to look through my facebook album of Ruby, Sam, and Kiichi. And pictures of Rubys raw meals. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150399469580772.378284.510990771&type=3&l=036cfbd210
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150665280175772.416209.510990771&type=3&l=47af671138

Thank you for taking the time to read through my application, and I hope you will consider me to adopt Adrian.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is such a cutie. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure you should have posted your face book info especially about the raw food....We look highly upon people who want to do a raw diet but I know many rescues who don't.

I just read their Foster agreement and they do say raw is O.K. So it was a good thing...Sorry!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That's why I wrote it Whiteleo, they have fed previous fosters raw. I wouldnt have done it otherwise :tongue:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I'd sure let you have him - i thought that was a wonderful application. 

And they should do a home visit, right?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, they do a home visit to make sure everyone feels good about it. I have to wait for 1 week before I even know if Im accepted or not, they leave applications open for 1 week and dont review any until the week is up. I wonder how many people want him...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, never thought of that. I've only applied for old dogs and there is never any competition.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i REEEEEAAAAALLLLY hope you get him! hes sooo cute!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I think it's meant to be!

And I agree-- your application came across as very sincere and heart-felt.

Best of luck to you...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Ill post an update when I know if my application was approved or not


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Adrain looks adorable, I hope that you get him!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Adrian is a very Handsome boy! I love the markings on his face. The additional info you added seems very sincere. I think they would have a hard time finding a better home!:smile:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think your application looks great and the fact that they said "Grain-Free Kibble" for his diet will probably be to your advantage since you feed raw. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you. I know how it is to fall in love with a rescue and anxiously await to be accepted!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I hope you're able to adopt him! Your app sounds great and even though I give serious thought to adopting to young people, (just because they usually have so many life changes ahead of them) I have adopted to several folks in their early 20's that have proven themselves to be fantastic pet owners. 
We all wish you the best of luck and hope he'll be coming home with you soon! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck! I'm rooting for you and Adrian!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ummm sorry ....I hope you get the dog...but ummm a $400 adoption fee???


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

nupe said:


> Ummm sorry ....I hope you get the dog...but ummm a $400 adoption fee???


Lots of popular breeds have high adoption fees. The frenchie rescue near me, has some dogs that are over $1500. My 11 year old basset was $250.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Plus she's in Canada. Everything is more expensive here. I hope you get him!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I really hope you get him!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

take out the 'only'

whilst i do not live in a house with a backyard, I have 3 very nice large parks 5 minutes away from my house.
my Ruby gets exercised daily and i am very conscious of heat/cold with her. i will do no less for adrian.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

nupe said:


> Ummm sorry ....I hope you get the dog...but ummm a $400 adoption fee???


a lot of rescues near me charge that much, especially the ones that bother to do an actual home check. it doesn't even cover the medical expenses sometimes and when they have extra $ from an adoption it goes towards the vet care for the dogs that need more expensive vet care.

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it's legitimate...I make sure it's a 501c3 organization in the U.S. and I visit the rescue/foster home to make sure it's not some animal hoarding situation

Shelters and pounds cost much less because they don't do as much for the dog


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea, and 400$ isnt a lot, their pugs 1 year and under range from 550-750$. And in some cases, like others have said, it barely covers the vet bills to make the pugs adoptable. The pugalug rescue isnt even a shelter, its all pug fostering, people do it on their spare time. They get funding through donations and adoptions. I don't think 400$ is a lot to pay, in the beginning I was thinking of going to a breeder for a ckc registered pug, which is over $1000, so 400$ is nothing for me, and it's good to know Im helping an animal who needs a home.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck. He is adorable. I keep seeing that commercial for the Bissel Pet bot with the Pug that says "Frankie leaves little presents..." and Frankie is so adorable, I want a Pug! Would fit since I already have a Boston and Frenchie. 

$400 is not a bad adoption fee. My last foster was adopted out for $350. She cost about $1500 in vet bills and another $500 in food and supplies for the 9 months we kept her until a perfect home came around. So it wasn't like we were making money. Plus the adopter got free consult and 2 follow up visits from a certified behaviorist since she was not an easy dog to handle. And if he was to purchase a puppy, they would run him $1000+ from a byb and $1500-2000 from a good breeder.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i hope you get Adrian.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

well hope you get him to...as you can see I have not adopted before.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

He has over 20 applications, the rescue had to close the applications because there were so many coming in! Such a huge competition to get him, I really hope they pick me! Most likely I will have to wait another week to find out while they go through all the applications. >.<


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kat said:


> He has over 20 applications, the rescue had to close the applications because there were so many coming in! Such a huge competition to get him, I really hope they pick me! Most likely I will have to wait another week to find out while they go through all the applications. >.<


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> He has over 20 applications, the rescue had to close the applications because there were so many coming in! Such a huge competition to get him, I really hope they pick me! Most likely I will have to wait another week to find out while they go through all the applications. >.<


Best of luck! You really seem like the perfect home for him


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Keep us posted - we are sending lots of pug love your way and thinking good thoughts!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sadly, I was not chosen  But, I am still happy for Adrian because he is on his way to his forever home. Guess he wasn't the one *sigh* lol. Im pretty bummed out :/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kat said:


> Sadly, I was not chosen  But, I am still happy for Adrian because he is on his way to his forever home. Guess he wasn't the one *sigh* lol. Im pretty bummed out :/


Well then he wasn't the right dog for you! I believe since I have taken over most of the responsibility of our rescue that placing the dog with the best fit owners comes first, along with all the requirements. But, there is the right pug out there and then you'll say to yourself, I'm so glad I waited for just the right one!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Sadly, I was not chosen  But, I am still happy for Adrian because he is on his way to his forever home. Guess he wasn't the one *sigh* lol. Im pretty bummed out :/


oh, that so sucks. how dare these people not choose you.

sigh.

well, then it wasn't meant to be. your forever dog is out there waiting....i can feel it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry you didn't get picked, I was rooting for you.:usa2:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

We were all rooting for you but like a couple of folks have already said, your perfect little family member is still out there waiting for you so don't give up. Good for Adrian in finding a home though so just keep checking out the sites and you'll find him or her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm surprised too, you seemed like the absolute perfect home for him. But, it just wasn't meant to be, the planets didn't line up for this one and there is a reason why. Wait and see.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AHH man that stinks  just keeping waiting and be patient, that little puggy will be coming your way soon im sure!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Yeah, the time will come when the perfect pug is ready for Ruby and me. Iv waited this long for a second dog, so it won't kill me to wait longer :tongue:


----------

